# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Managed Code : Which is the language of choice at Microsoft?

## falconsoft

Hi,

We keep reading about the number of lines of managed code in the various products released by Microsoft like SQL Server 2005 etc..

Can you share with us which is the language used to write most of this managed code. If there is no clear choice then can you give some insights into in which areas or products which language has been used.

Thanks,
- Manoj

----------


## Kevin McFarlane

I hear BizTalk server is almost 100% C#. So this is probably the biggest commercial managed app. from Microsoft. I'm sure they'll correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Brad Jones

I was talking to members of the VSTO (VIsual Studio Tools for Office) team. They said they primarily are using C#. In discussions I've had with other teams at Microsoft, C# seems to be the language of choice for most for building their projects. 

Brad!

----------


## AymanS

We have seen some teams using C# and recently some started using C++/CLI. Very hard really without current actual data to say which is the language of choice. 

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

